# Fire Hydrant Install



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This was a fun install, never did one before, thought I'd post the pictures here.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Was this on private property or municipal?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow!
Never done one yet. Is it like any other connection where you run it to the main, then the town connects to the main theirselves?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Luck you. All our mains are either ductile or C900, then all the fittings are cast. Probably my least favorite job, laying water mains and hydrants.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

some of our mains are bored logs. its tuff finding fittings


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have done quite a bit of water and sewer main in my day. We used to subdivide land. I average me alone and and operator 250' of 8" and a fire hydrant set per day. 4' 6" deep.


Don't forget your thrust blocking on mechanical joint fittings. They WILL blow off eventually. I don't care if they are mega-lug or not. They get a "dead man"

Lately we have been using MJ x MJ x Flange tees on mains the flanged valve and flanged fire hydrant. MUCH better deal and a whole lot faster.:thumbsup: ad you don't have to worry about blow off.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gusty60 said:


> Was this on private property or municipal?


Private, inside a mobile home park.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

muck said:


> some of our mains are bored logs. its tuff finding fittings


Bored Logs, do you guys use your feet to pedal your flintstone cars down the street.:laughing:Seriously,Seriously, it they really are bored, take them to the movies or something.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> some of our mains are bored logs. its tuff finding fittings


Bored logs

Oh yes, thats right, its at Blowes right across from the tree cannons:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here Muck, let me help you cut that stuff.







:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Don't forget your thrust blocking on mechanical joint fittings.


On that day we called in a hot mix, with trust blocking in mind, had to get the park up and running before close of day, that hydrate cost $1000, about 7 years ago, not sure the cost of them now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It may surprise some of you but yes wood pipe is still out there....
Some of it was installed as late as the 1940's...

This pipe pictured below was dug up in Lansing Michigan in 2000










Have an interesting read here...http://www.sewerhistory.org/


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Is that tracer wire on that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tracer wire?:laughing:
No! Hoops to give it strength.

Check out that link I provided!
Some real neat info there....
A lot of history!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood, where is the link??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

post 12

http://www.sewerhistory.org/


----------



## jbk4001 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice Job!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have an old broken hydrant in the front yard. It was installed at a movie theater and a car backed over it and knocked it off. I installed the new hydrant with hollow bolts.

As for wooden pipe, I still have some on my property in Utah but it has long been abandoned. It's still kind of neat when I am digging and find some. There is also some poured in place concrete pipe in the canyon next to mine. 

Mark


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job but don't care for that type of shut-off valve. We recently had to do some work in a private townhouse complex and none of the valve handles would work. Probably hadn't ever been used in 30 years. Handles just crumbled. Had to get the city to shut down the whole complex, about 80 homes.


----------

